# Mouse hangs after booting up [Solved]

## nilecirb

Right after I boot up, my mouse just hangs for about 5-10 seconds, and after that, I'm able to move it. Is there any way to fix this?Last edited by nilecirb on Wed Jun 02, 2004 11:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## orionrobots

What specification is your machine?  And what kind of mouse(or is it the build in to a laptop kind)?

What is loading up when it hangs?  X, KDE, other apps you run on start up?

It may simply be that whatever tasks your laptop is performing at that point are putting enough strain on the machine to stall mouse pointer servicing.  Is the hard drive still grinding away when this happens?

If so - you may wish to decrease the number of start up tasks, and/or upgrade your machine.

 :Smile: 

Orion

----------

## nilecirb

Actually, this laptop (Sony VAIO PCG-GRT150) is about half a year old, and the mouse is built in.

Specifications:

Pentium 4 2.8 GHz

512 MB DDR SDRAM

60 GB hard drive

Anything else?

It only happens at the Gnome login screen and desktop loading. I only run Gnome when I start up. Also, I started having this problem after I switched to kernel 2.6. When I used 2.4, I didn't have this problem.

----------

## sgarcia

I'm having a similar problem with my "new" Thinkpad T23.  I've only ever had a 2.6 kernel on this machine, and I do use Gnome, but it does it every time gdm comes up as well as right after I log in.

I'm not sure if the problem goes away on its own after a certain period of time or after I've poked at the mouse for a certain period of time.  I think I've left it alone for a little while, hoping the problem would be gone, but it still wouldn't move when I first tried, and then after a few seconds of pushing it starts to go.

----------

## nilecirb

Any suggestions?

----------

## xothermic

Anyone find a fix for this?  I have the same problem with a dell latitude cpxj.  I use kdm for logon manager, it doesn't seem to matter what wm i use.  It happened when I moved to the 2.6 kernel.

----------

## fifthcent

I've also been having this problem on my T22 since changing over to 2.6 (using ck-sources). I'm going to try development-sources now, to see if that helps anything (for this, and other problems).

I'm curious, but has anyone tried using gpm to see if the problem is present there too?

----------

## Scotty49

Same problem here. If I remember it right, it began just after setting /dev/psaux as my mouse device in XF86Config. Before I had /dev/mouse or something like that, but after an upgrade from kerbel 2.4 to 2.6 that device wasn't there any more. Anyway, just wanted to provide some more and perhaps helpful information as the prob isn't really bothering me that much.

Greetings,

Scotty

----------

## nilecirb

If I move my mouse for 5-10 seconds when I first log in, my mouse is fine after I log in. On the other hand, if I don't move the mouse when I log in, I have to move my mouse for 5-10 seconds after logging in before I can actually use the mouse. The same thing happens when I log out. I need to move it 5-10 seconds before I can use it. Similarly, I have this problem when I try to turn the screen on after letting it become inactive.

----------

## K-Dawg

Same here...Same here!!!  :Sad: .  It will freeze for 3-4 seconds on bootup and then work fine from there.  This is on a Dell inspiron 5100 right after I upgraded to the gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.3 kernel.  Also My touchpad mouse is not responding to light clicks like it used to, instead I have to click the right mouse button on my laptop manually.   :Sad:  No good in my book but what can ya do.  Seems as if everyone is in the dark on the issue as there have been numerous accounts of this problem w/ the 2.6 kernel series but noone has addresses the issue w/ a successful resolution or suggestion.

----------

## dtor

 *K-Dawg wrote:*   

> Same here...Same here!!! .  It will freeze for 3-4 seconds on bootup and then work fine from there.

 

What is your protocol set up as? Some kind of "auto" thing? It may wery well be that protocol negitiation with your mouse takes about this long.

 *K-Dawg wrote:*   

> Also My touchpad mouse is not responding to light clicks like it used to, instead I have to click the right mouse button on my laptop manually.

 

Pass psmouse.proto=bare to the kernel (assuming you have psmouse built-in and not as a module) or install the driver from http://w1.894.telia.com/~u89404340/touchpad/

 *K-Dawg wrote:*   

> noone has addresses the issue w/ a successful resolution or suggestion.

 

It is mentioned in the help section of psmouse module when you configuring your kernel.

----------

## sgarcia

Well, for what it's worth, the problem here is not time related.  The mouse pointer (intellipoint pointer stick) is frozen until I push on it for a while.  I can do this right after the GDM screen comes up or I can wait until after I log in, it doesn't matter.  Once I push on it for a while it starts working fine.  

If I wait 20 minutes after the machine comes up it will still be frozen until I wiggle it some.  Once it's "unstuck" all is fine.  The next time X starts up (like after I log out) it's frozen again.

I'm on 2.6.5-gentoo, but the problem has been here from the beginning on this machine.  I've had 2.6.1, 2.6.3-gentoo*, and now 2.6.5-gentoo.

----------

## dtor

 *sgarcia wrote:*   

> Well, for what it's worth, the problem here is not time related.  The mouse pointer (intellipoint pointer stick) is frozen until I push on it for a while.  I can do this right after the GDM screen comes up or I can wait until after I log in, it doesn't matter.  Once I push on it for a while it starts working fine.

 

I did not say it was time related. The automatic protocol discovery needs some data - and it won't get it until you try moving your track stick. You see?

----------

## mpool

I had the same problem on my thinkpad after switching to a 2.6 kernel. Loging out was ok but killing the X server and restarting it caused the problem. So, it was an XFree config problem.

Mine was fixed after running xf86cfg and selecting ps2 and /dev/ps2aux as my mouse type and device. So, the relevant section of XF86Config looked like this:

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "PS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/psaux"

        Option  "Emulate3Buttons" "off"

EndSection

```

According to a post above, someone has done that on their computer and it didn't work for them though.

Could you try doing the following and posting the results (sorry if some of you don't need the details but some people might)?

Restart the X server(Ctrl-Alt-Backspace) but don't move the mouse. Go to a virtual console and type:

```

tail /var/log/XFree86.0.log > before

```

Then move the mouse until it starts to work and type:

```

tail /var/log/XFree86.0.log > after

```

Then look at or post the contents of the files"before" and "after". 

Madeline

----------

## nilecirb

I ran xf86cfg, selected ps2 and /dev/psa2aux as my mouse type and device, and it worked. Thanks for the help.

----------

